# MAC - Heatherette for MAC - Mar 08



## MAC_Whore (Jan 4, 2008)

Place all your *Heatherette for MAC* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





​
This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Heatherette for MAC* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 10, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rettetrios.jpg
trio 1, trio 2 x2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...elipsticks.jpg
fleshpot, lollipop loving, hollywood nights, lollipop loving, melrose mood, hollywood nights

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...telipglass.jpg
bonus beat, style minx, starlet kiss, sock hop, bonus beat, sock hop, starlet kiss

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...herettebps.jpg
smooth harmony, alpha girl





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rettecase2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rettecase3.jpg
heatherette carrying case

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...eatherette.jpg

credit to diamond*tears on ebay for these


----------



## mmc5 (Feb 12, 2008)

a small pic from Kiss And Makeup


----------



## amy84023 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is Hollywood Nights that was RAOKed to me from a sweet swapper over at MUA.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...4023/fafi4.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...4023/fafi3.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e91/AMY84023/fafi.jpg


And here is a swatch of it next to Fun N Sexy.


http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e9...stash011-1.jpg


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Mar 1, 2008)

Heatherette Trio Box




and the lipglass box


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 2, 2008)

Pink Pearl pigment






Over UDPP


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 3, 2008)

Swatches *clickable thumbnails*
left side...Viva Glam VI SE
top to bottom...
She's A Star l/g (A Mei)
Bonus Beat l/g(Heatherette)
Sugar Trance l/g(Fafi)
Starlet Kiss l/g(Heatherette)
Cult Fave l/g (Fafi)
Sock Hop l/g(Heatherette)
Lollipop Lovin l/s (Heatherette)
on my pale arm...



with flash(best color on these)






no flash



Bonus Beat, Starlet Kiss, Sock Hop, Lollipop Lovin(no flash)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2008)

Attachment 5128

Attachment 5129

Attachment 5130

Attachment 5131

Attachment 5132

Melrose Mood
The last 2 pics are very accurate for the color. They were taken under a True-Lite bulb

Attachment 5133

Barbie Real Doll, Melrose Mood, Playboy Bunny

Attachment 5134

Real Doll on top, Melrose Mood on the bottom


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lipstick Lollipop Loving






Lipglass Sock Hop over l/s LollipopLoving


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

I've swatched the other 3 lipsticks & lipglasses too.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fleshpot lipstick (satin)






Fleshpot lipstick & Bonus Beat lipglass






Melrose Mood lipstick (amplified creme)






Melrose Mood lipstick & Starlet Kiss lipglass






Hollywood Nights lipstick (satin)






Hollywood Nights lipstick & Styl Minx lipglass


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 9, 2008)

And the lipglasses:

Bonus Beat






Starlet Kiss






Sock Hop






Style Minx


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 10, 2008)

Heatherette Trio 2
I noticed today that the box is actually done as a paint by numbers drawing! (So cute!) clickable thumbnails...
the little dots you see on their faces are the numbers






no flash/indirect natural light & indoor lighting...



with flash...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2008)

The Heatherette Lashes from ebay:

She's BAD:





She's Good:





Are these REAL? Lets hope so!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 13, 2008)

my MA gave me a heatherette postcard:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04633.jpg


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 16, 2008)

Lollipop Loving Lipstick, Sockhop Lipglass, Heatherette Invite/Mailer:
*NW20 skin
*All lip photos feature the gloss over the lipstick
*New Photobucket is the devil, so these pics may be huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m...herette047.jpg


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Danapotter (Mar 18, 2008)

Sock Hop (top) and Bonus Beat





Pop Blue/Black Funk dual liner:





????? Yes:





Lola Devine:


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 18, 2008)

*She's Good*






*She's Bad*







*L/S - Fleshpot; Hollywood Nights; Lollipop Loving*







*L/G - Sock Hop;  Scarlet Kiss;  Bonus Beat*


----------



## astronaut (Mar 19, 2008)

Totally It lipgloss (L) Grenadine slimshine, Style Minx lipgloss, Sock Hop lipgloss (R, T-B)





(No Flash) Totally It lipgloss (L) Grenadine slimshine, Style Minx lipgloss, Sock Hop lipgloss (R, T-B)


----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Judymomocoa (Mar 19, 2008)

Pigments swatch Dazzleray, Jardin aires & Gold mode


----------



## Emmi (Mar 20, 2008)

Bonus beat lipgloss





Fleshpot lipstick





Fleshpot lipstick+ bonut beat lipgloss


----------



## crystrill (Mar 20, 2008)

I wear NC55. 

My package from macys.com just came, but I'm in the middle of homework and have an hour to finish before class. I don't get home until 10 PM tonight. I wanted to put these swatches up anyway for my darker sisters out there who might be in the middle of making an order online within the next few hours.

When I get back I WILLLLL do better swatches and edit this post.





Sock hop lipglass over lollipop loving lipstick.





Hollywood nights lipstick, with style minx over it. 





Both trio's, in the order they are in in the trio case.
All 4 lipglasses.
Lollipop loving lipstick and hollywood nights lipstick

*and like i said, i'll edit this post later with better swatches.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 20, 2008)

Bare Lips w/carmex (with flash)






Lollipop Loving (no flash, med. pigmented lips)











Lollipop Loving w/Slicked Pink Lipgelee (no flash)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 20, 2008)

NC45
Lollipop Loving over Half-Red Pencil




Lollipop Loving over Sweet-Brown Creamstick Liner




Lollipop Loving over Hodgepodge Pencil




Bottom: Jardin Aires (looks a little white, but is more golden on me)
Top:3D Glitter


----------



## goink (Mar 20, 2008)

*NC20 (SFF)*











Alpha Girl doesn't have the shimmer or the glow that Pearl Blossom and Pearl Sunshine has.






Alpha Girl is chalkier in texture. It's not as pigmented as the other three. It took a while to get it to swatch.





Sock Hop is pigmented, but Lollipop Loving needs a new more swipes to get it to show. It is a Glaze. Sock Hop covered Lollipop Loving! The MAC SA said to apply Sock Hop first when pairing these two products. Lollipop Loving has a frost to it. Very subtle green reflects. Not gritty! Pretty enough to be w/o any lipgloss.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 20, 2008)

I got the 2 shadow trios, lipstock in lollipop loving, Lip glasses in Sock Hop and starlet kiss, Pigment in Pink pearl, liners in Black fun/pop blue, fab Orchid/dash lily, and Nighthawk front row.





The heatherette packaging slips off and the real boxes are pink MAC boxes.






Sock hop lipglass on the left, starlet kiss on the right, the 2 trias and lollipop loving on the bottom.






Pencils top to bottom:Fab Orchid/Dash Lily, Black Funk/Pop Blue, Nighthawk/Front row and the Pink Pearl Pigment.






Pencil swatches left to right: Dash lily/fab orchid,Pop Blue/Black funk,Nighthawk/front row.


----------



## janelovesyou (Mar 20, 2008)

NC50 here


----------



## resin (Mar 20, 2008)

here is my heatherette overdose haul. the pro store here didn't have 'alpha girl' in so i'll get that when it arrives. i also plan to get '$$$$$ YES' in a few days. once i get them i'll add more pics :]




































NC30 skintone


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 20, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g?t=1206056634

Crappy and swollen lip picture, but it's Lollipop Loving lipstick with a TEENY bit of Sock Hop lipglass... Woop!


----------



## iSHi (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## n_c (Mar 21, 2008)

All images are clickable!










Trio 2 - (L-R) Baby Petals (F), V.I.P.(V), Cassette (VP)


----------



## MariahGem (Mar 21, 2008)

My Haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Closer (w/labels):





Pencils:





Lipstick Swatches:





Lipglass Swatches:





Lipsticks:

















Lipglasses:

















YAY!  Best collection ever. Hope this helps people!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 21, 2008)

On NC35 skin, and unlined, pigmented lips:

Lollipop Loving l/s





Lollipop Loving l/s with Sock Hop l/g





Bonus Beat l/g





Hollywood Nights





Hollywood Nights with Style Minx





Trio 1 with She's Good Falsies, Dual Liner in Black Funk/Pop Blue:





Swatches on NC35, no base:


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## strbuks77 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are a few pictures she's bad lashes. Kinda hastily done, but you can see what they look like. With trio 1.

They are all clickable to see the full size.


----------



## peacelover18 (Mar 21, 2008)

Blankety v. Fleshpot






Fleshpot (top) v. Blankety 






L'oreal Dreamy Pink L/S (top - Real Doll dupe) v. Melrose Mood v. Out to Shock v. Courtly






Melrose Mood v. Out to Shock






Hollywood Nights (top) v. Rocking Chick v. Fun 'n' Sexy v. Vivacious v. Immodest Mattene (side)






Immodest Mattene v. Hollywood Nights






Style Minx (top) v. Totally It! v. Malibu Barbie






Style Minx v. Totally It! v. Malibu Barbie






Alpha Girl v. NARS Orgasm






Stars 'n' Rockets E/S (left) v. Pink Pearl pigment


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Mar 21, 2008)

Skin Reference - NC42


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 21, 2008)

above line e/s w/ p/p


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 22, 2008)

MoodRing E/S Comparisons and Bases...





The closest dupe is Meadowland. MoodRing is lighter and more METALLIC, which to me, a teal lover, makes it worth owning!




Waternymph, Meadowland, MoodRing, Aquadisiac
(shows the difference between it and Meadowland)
Then I tried with various bases:





http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m...oodring012.jpg
LOVE it over Otherworldly!!


----------



## iSHi (Mar 22, 2008)

I noticed that Cassette from the Heatherette trio 2 looked quite similar to Fertile. So I thought i'd swatch them for anyone who might be interested. Fertile seems to be more on the blue side. Hope this helps!


----------



## kymmilee (Mar 22, 2008)

SWATCHED ON NW15 SKIN




lollipop loving, alpha girl, melrose mood, black funk/pop blue





alpha girl





pop blue/black funk, melrose mood, lollipop loving, alpha girl





melrose mood <3333





lollipop loving


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 22, 2008)

Left: She Boom! Lipgelee
Middle (T-B): Hollywood Nights, Racy 3D Glass, Racy over HN
Right: Totally It





Hollywood Nights





Racy over Hollywood Nights





(T-B): Lollipop Loving, Apex, Apex over LL





Lollipop Loving





Apex over LL





(T-B): Melrose Mood, Cult Fave, Cult Fave over MM





Melrose Mood





Cult Fave over MM





Cult Fave over Melrose Mood lined with Pink Treat


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 22, 2008)

Comparison pics of Slicked Pink l/g and Sock Hop:

They look very similar in the tube











But swatch very differently

With Flash (Sock Hop-L, Slicked Pink-R):





No Flash:


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 22, 2008)

Heatherette Swatches All in Natural Light, on NC30 skin and unlined lips




Melrose Mood




Starlet Kiss




Melrose Mood




Melrose Mood and Starlet Kiss




Hollywood Nights




Style Minx




Hollywood Nights




Hollywood Nights and Style Minx




Lollipop Lovin




Sock Hop




Lollipop Lovin




Lollipop Lovin and Sock Hop




Alpha Girl




Fab Orchid




Dash Lily




Fab Orchid and Dash Lily




Trio 1








Trio 2


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 22, 2008)

I found an awesome dupe for Moodring
So girls... those of you who dont wanna buy Trio 1 here's your answer
_
(Top row is swatched over MAC Cream Colour Base in Shell; bottom row is swatched over NYX Jumbo Pencil in Cottage Cheese)_






 NYX Seafoam Green
Also 'kinda' similar is the green found in NYX Trio "Hippe Chic"




















Close up:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/...e68377db_o.jpg


----------



## Emmi (Mar 23, 2008)

shock hop lipgloss..


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

fleshpot l/s on nc25 skin


----------



## Babylard (Mar 23, 2008)

*sandy b on the left, lolipop loving on the right.*






lolipop loving is pinkier and lighter than sandy B. and very comparable.  people have been saying that lolipop loving is not coral enough.  if you wear sock hop on top of sandy b, i can almost promise you a real corally lip (especially for those of you with uber pigmented lips like me).


----------



## vcanady (Mar 23, 2008)

All swatches on NC-15 skin...with a bit of sunless tanner...hehe! Sorry the quality isn't better, especially on the BPs!

Attachment 5275
Hollywood Nights, Lollipop Loving, Fleshpot, Melrose Mood

Attachment 5276
Starlet Kiss, Sock Hop, Style Minx

Attachment 5277
Pink Pearl Pigment, Smooth Harmony, Alpha Girl


----------



## resin (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 24, 2008)

Moodring over Delft p/p and Rollickin p/p


----------



## Jeisenne (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is Style Minx (my new favourite love) on NC25 pigmented lips:












More MAC lippy swatches in my personal journal.  I don't own that many MAC lippies yet, but hopefully it helps somebody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I forgot to post a swatch of Lollipop Loving.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright I have more swatches for you guys!!!

Hollywood Nights





Melrose Mood





Bonus Beat





Style Minx


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys, here's the full hot order.  Sorry in advance, as I am the _WORST _photographer on the planet!






/\ (L-R) Lollipop Lovin', Fleshpot, Melrose Mood, Hollywood Nights






/\ (Top to Bottom) Starlet Kiss, Bonus Beat, Style Minx, Sock Hop






/\ Heatherette Trio 2






/\ Heatherette Trio 2 (MAC Image)






/\ Heatherette Trio 1






/\ Heatherette Trio 1 (MAC Image)






/\ (L-R) $$$$$ Yes, Lola Devine






/\ (L-R) Alpha Girl, Smooth Harmony






/\ (L-R) Black Funk/Pop Blue, Phone Me/Text Me, Nighthawk/Front Row, Fab Orchid/Dash Lily






She's Bad (MAC Image)






She's Good (MAC Image)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Feytr (Mar 25, 2008)

As if you really need another swatch of Hollywood Nights...






Lined lips with NYX "Pinky" lipliner:










With MAC "Pink Poodle" lipglass on top:


----------



## xlakatex (Mar 26, 2008)

Flesh pot on NW 25...






Trio #2...









Style Minx lipglass...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 27, 2008)

Sock Hop & a Little bit Cloudburst on my lower lash line.





Ignore my spotty skin lol I just woke up and took the pictures of Hollywood Nights.






Hollywood Nights & Squeeze It [Fafi]





Trio 1


----------



## Emmi (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fleurry blush vs. Alpha Girl BP vs. Hipness blush


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Mar 31, 2008)

$$$$$ Yes! -> I love this colour on my nails!


----------



## wheresmytea (Apr 2, 2008)

Pearl Sunshine & Alpha Girl; 
Trios 1 & 2


----------



## kiluna (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## clamster (Apr 3, 2008)

SMOOTH HARMONY BEAUTY POWDER












NIGHTHAWK/FRONT ROW dual edge eye pencil




SOCK HOP lipglass




LOLLIPOP LOVING lipstick








TRIO 1


----------



## Emmi (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## susu (Apr 5, 2008)

Alpha girl + Lollipop Lovin


----------



## n_c (Apr 6, 2008)

Here you go...very pigmented lips (nc37)

*click on pics*

*Hollywood Nights (Satin) l/s*





*Lollipop Loving l/s & Sock Hop l/g*





*Lollipop Loving l/s*





*Sock Hop l/g*


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Apr 8, 2008)

Packaging:

























e/s Trios:













l/s:







l/g:







Dual Edge Eye Pencils:


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 10, 2008)

3D Silver





Pink Pearl





Freckletone





Hollywood Nights





Packaging





Lollipop Loving


----------



## magi (Apr 13, 2008)

ALPHA GIRL compared to PRETTY BABY b/p from ICON II - DIANA ROSS Collection. Ignore the frame of the packaging. It makes another contrast...


----------



## robirobi77 (Apr 17, 2008)

starlet kiss (heatherette collection) e heartfelt pink (dejarose collection)






lollipop loving


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...hes/heath4.jpg


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2008)

Some pics of various Heatherette items im sure you know what they are by now!!! (clickable thumbnails)


----------



## magi (Apr 18, 2008)

LOLLIPOP LOVING







ALPHAGIRL compared to PINCH O'PEACH and FLEUR POWDER Blushes













PINK PEARL 







3D SILVER


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry I found the lighting terrible today, it was either blinding sunlight or too dark. But, here's my haul anyway....

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS (and shown with Heatherette figures, NOT a MAC item)


----------



## toxik (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm know i'm slow! Heatherette is not even available here yet! Managed to get my hands on Lollipop Lovin', Alpha Girl and Sock Hop though.










Sock Hop is not with me yet, so i don't have pics for it


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 26, 2008)

Lola Devine nail lacquer <3<3






No flash on NC32

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...n/100_0608.jpg
With flash


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## MaxwellDemon (May 1, 2008)

Lollipop Loving l/s and She's Bad lashes


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2008)

starlet kiss l/g on nc25 skin




starlet kiss l/g in the tube


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2008)

Melrose Mood





Style Minx





Style Minx on unlined lips





Sock Hop


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

My Heatherette haul:


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 26, 2008)

Heatherette was just launched this July here.

Starlet Kiss l/g, Lollipop Loving l/s, Pink Pearl Pigment, Reflects Gold Glitter, Trio 1, Dual Edge Eye Pencils in Nighthawk/Front Row, Black Funk/Pop Blue.


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails!

Heatherette Trio 1


 

Heatherette Trio 2


----------



## magi (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 9, 2008)

nighthawk/front row & fab orchid/dash lily with flash:


----------

